# [H] Blood Angels/ Space Marines [W] $$$, Tau [Loc] Eastern Canada



## AwesomusPrime (Feb 24, 2012)

Selling my blood angels, the army is mostly on Sprue. Contains:

Codex
2 Baal Pred – semi magnetized
2 vindicators
~35 Assault Marines (or more)
30 Tactical Marines
10 Death Company
10 Sanguinary Guard
2 Custom Sanguinary Priests
2 Custom Librarians
Dante
Lemartes
Chaplain in Termie Armor
Loads of extra bits (ordered BA heads, shoulders, extras etc.)


Asking $350.00, will ship pretty much anywhere at buyer expense. Will also consider trades for Tau. 

http://imgur.com/a/KqE1q


----------

